# Rare G.T Price code 4 Jr Flashlight collection.



## Tone90 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## magellan (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Ladd (Feb 23, 2016)

Fun to see the more unusual lights. Thanks!


----------



## sagiB (Mar 16, 2019)

Tone90 said:


> Here is my small collection of G.T Price USA Flashlights from the late 80s and early 90s
> 2 IDF Zahal Israeli military flashlights with white and red night vision light .I have only seen one other of these on the net.
> 
> 1 police type
> ...


the Hebrew words meaning is: with regards (be-ho-ka-ra = בהוקרה)
jehuda division (uts-vat ye-hu-da = עוצבת יהודה)
the צ letter is for Zahal = IDF


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 16, 2019)

Fantastic first post.

Welcome to CPF.


----------



## magellan (Mar 27, 2019)

Yes, great first post. Never seen those before.


----------



## aleks44 (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks for sharing these photos. This is again another brand I knew nothing about.


----------

